# Mazatek Products



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently came across a list of Mazatek Research Labs products. The problem is this was the only lab on the site that had no descriptions. For example, I have no idea what testosterones/amounts are in the All Test 400. Anyone able to fill in the blanks?

*All test 400*,10ml vial

*Bio test 350* 10ml vial*Deca* 300mg/ml*Duratest* 500mg/ml*Equilon* 400mg/ml*NDP* 35mg/ml*NDT* 450mg/ml*NPP* 300mg/ml*Sustanon* 275mg/ml*Testex 350* 10ml vial*Testoviron 400* 10ml vial*Tri test 350* 10ml vial


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Why dont you ask the website..?? Surely they must know what they're selling. EQ at 400mg sound fab.


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

I did Email the website, but I was hoping I could get a quicker response here.

A lot of those products sound great, yes. I did not post the prices, as I believe that would violate the rules, but the values are outstanding as well.

***I am NOT promoting Mazatek. Never even tried them. All I'm saying is that I have a very tight budget, and the mgs/mL count on these products is why they interest me.***


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

How many cycles have you done mate? Some of that stuff sounds like it will cause extreme pain and inflamation IMO.


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

I have enough experience. I would suspect that they do have injection issues because of the high concentration. That being said, I'd still like to try them out.


----------



## eatthebeef (Mar 15, 2009)

I have recently come accross this product as well...

My source has a list of products which this company produce. In this list they have a breakdown of everything which is in each product. I will request this information and post the results as soon as i get them.

Down in my gym a few guys have tried this stuff (myself included) and initially some of the products were painfull  I put some good size on (11lb and counting) but it was painfull haha!!

But i heard off the same source that they changed there formula and they now use EO instead of oils and since then there havn't been any complaints so i guess what they have done has worked... but don't quote me on this because i havn't tried the new stuff... YET ;D

Do you guys want the full list or just the products in the original post??


----------



## JONNY_1987 (Dec 21, 2008)

Juice said:


> I recently came across a list of Mazatek Research Labs products. The problem is this was the only lab on the site that had no descriptions. For example, I have no idea what testosterones/amounts are in the All Test 400. Anyone able to fill in the blanks?
> 
> *All test 400*,10ml vial
> 
> ...


 There you go mate.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Let's make sure this is not a "promotion" shall we, one sniff of it and it's deleted..


----------



## eatthebeef (Mar 15, 2009)

lol... get it off... only jokin 

Is that info off the net??


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

sniff sniff...


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Just seen a test prop 250 by these labs.now not too sure but i read somewhere on another board in the home brew section and it says that trying to make test prop over 150mg per ML is quite impossible cause it crashes alot at anything over 150mg/ml.

thats what i read,does any one know more bout high mg test prop?

is it possible?

is it painfull?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

besa said:


> Just seen a test prop 250 by these labs.now not too sure but i read somewhere on another board in the home brew section and it says that trying to make test prop over 150mg per ML is quite impossible cause it crashes alot at anything over 150mg/ml.
> 
> thats what i read,does any one know more bout high mg test prop?
> 
> ...


Yes it's possible and yes there are a few labs that do 200mg/ml and yes it;s a bit nippy.


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Their Bio Test 350 hurts like hell. Had to actually stop in Boots to get some ibuprofen so I could walk home :lol: .

No arguments about the hormone content though :thumb: .

I have heard they are using a new carrier oil now though, which should help.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

I used the Equilon and it was smooth as a newborn doorknob.


----------



## proteus (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi there, i've got the new batch of mazatek and putting in 1ml of Equilone and 1ml of test400 and hardly any discomfort at all. I can feel tere has been an injection there but no achey bones and lethargy or bright red sore site like some high mg products.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

hi mate i jabed 2.5ml of there all test 400 2 days ago, and got no pip at all,

very smove


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

besa said:


> Just seen a test prop 250 by these labs.now not too sure but i read somewhere on another board in the home brew section and it says that trying to make test prop over 150mg per ML is quite impossible cause it crashes alot at anything over 150mg/ml.
> 
> thats what i read,does any one know more bout high mg test prop?
> 
> ...


Ive seen test prop at 250mg/ml but that was on a website selling gear. Jackson labs or somthing....sounds a bit fishy tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

tried:

Testex 350 - hurt like a bitch! (first batch that came out)

Tried Xenostrol (my suppliers own made up one from them so called) has masteron n 2 others ill confirm..

also hve the following for my next things:

test 400

equipoise 300

ive had good results from them tbh - cheap and cheerful!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Any more personal experiences of this lab?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

don't think you should be putting prices up mate


----------



## mikebull7 (Jan 27, 2010)

i want help on what you think of this NDT mix, 105mg test deca, 30mg test prop, 100mg nandro deca, 40mg nandro phenyl prop, 55mg test acetate and 60mg isocap cheers


----------



## Bigredbolton (Jan 29, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> Any more personal experiences of this lab?


I've just start using there Duratest 500mg and for such a high dosage the pain after injecting wasn't that bad! no sore red injection points or painful bones etc..

Got me thinking the gears under dosed!!!


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

bogredbolton, how did u get on pal? I have just got some of the duratest!!


----------



## chris carter (Sep 12, 2008)

i have heared that the dura test has made people trip, however my friend is selling it and he has had no side effects i also know sombody ellse who has had it and he has recomended it to me he recons he has put on at least a stone off a 10 mil vile, since i dident trust him i went for enthenate but i am ordering some duratest for my next course to try it out.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

its going well, put on about half a stone, all lean gains as been dieting well, with plenty of water and vit c. No water really!

Only problem i have found, is the crystals in the vial from where the test crashed!!


----------

